# Expired Yogurt :(



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

Okay so the other day I accidentally fed Loki expired yogurt with his food (I also put it in some treats the same day because he'd been constipated). 

Overall he seems okay he's not throwing up, he's eating good, and he's happy & active but lets just say he's NOT constipated anymore lol I gave him about a tablespoon of pepto just now with a little milk & vanilla so he would eat it, any other suggestions to help his tummy feel better till it passes?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

How expired are you talking about here?
He is probably fine if it was just a few days or even a week. I know milk is good for a week past the expiration date.


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

it was about a week maybe a little less, I know I usually use expiration dates as more of a guideline but when I noticed it had a funny smell to it and there was a little mold up around the top of the container...I can tell it got to him though he's had messy poops for a couple days and I can't think of anything else that would've done it


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I sometimes eat expired yogurt LOL!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

his diarrhea will clear up no big deal, poor little buddy


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> I sometimes eat expired yogurt LOL!


In high school my friend found a yogurt in her locker and she almost ate it until we saw it was 3 months expired! Grosssss lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Let it run its course Loki will be fine but I bet you will start watching dates a little closer.


----------

